# MIT Spring 2011 - March 5, 2011



## Tim Reynolds (Dec 20, 2010)

http://worldcubeassociation.org/res...ered+Competitiors&competitionId=MITSpring2011

We're holding 2x2 through 7x7, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD.

As with last year, yes I know it's not in the spring. It's our spring semester competition.


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 20, 2010)

Just preregistered  can't wait, hopefully I can be consistently sub 20 by then...


----------



## Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

I'll try to make it.


----------



## MichaelP. (Dec 20, 2010)

If Sherlock's going, you know Watson will have to try.


----------



## Kian (Dec 20, 2010)

I spend like 2% of my life in Boston every year now because of you, Tim.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 20, 2010)

end of my spring break. Good chance of me making it.


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2011)

I was wondering if this thread even existed. Totally dead. 

Anyway, excited to have a great tournament this weekend! 7x7 should be an experience.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 3, 2011)

wow... no posts in this thread at all 

looking forward to another competition. Will Orangina be held?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 3, 2011)

Oh yeah, this thread exists. Cool.

OLOOK LIVE RESULTS http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/

78 signed up, cool.

Head-to-head will happen if we have time.


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> Oh yeah, this thread exists. Cool.
> 
> OLOOK LIVE RESULTS http://cubeclub.scripts.mit.edu/
> 
> ...


 
Can I do data entry so that we announce the wrong podium like at Toronto? That was fun.


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 4, 2011)

head-to-head with 78 people? good luck with that


----------



## Kian (Mar 4, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> head-to-head with 78 people? good luck with that


 
We did it in the fall. Tim took the top 16 from round two and did the head to head round in 10 minutes. It was great.


----------



## Anthony (Mar 5, 2011)

Rowe got OH single NAR. 11.41; 8 move T LL.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 5, 2011)

Congrats Rowe

So I guess they're not updating the live results page?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 5, 2011)

Pft..and Rowe said not to expect much from him OH...


----------



## masterofthebass (Mar 5, 2011)

i suck at 3x3 
9, 11, 9, 9, 12


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 5, 2011)

masterofthebass said:


> i suck at 3x3
> 9, 11, 9, 9, 12


 
What else is new?


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Mar 6, 2011)

Verified results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=MITSpring2011


----------



## That70sShowDude (Mar 6, 2011)

So fast omg


----------



## cuBerBruce (Mar 6, 2011)

It's not very good quality, but I captured Rowe's 8.05-second solve in the finals with my cell phone camera.


----------



## fastcubesolver (Mar 7, 2011)

That comp was awesome! Great job everyone!


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 7, 2011)

My first comp, went better than expected. Great job!


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2011)

Had fun even though time wise this was absolutely my worst competition ever. I did 55 solves, of which about 3 were acceptable. None good.

Thanks again to Tim and the MIT team for putting together a great competition!


----------



## PatrickJameson (Mar 7, 2011)

Some DYKs as compiled by Rowe:



> Did you know???
> Jaclyn hates emu?
> Bob looks like tom hanks?
> John Lennon can solve a 5x5 in 8 minutes?
> ...


----------



## JyH (Mar 7, 2011)

3rd in BLD =S
Everyone else DNF'd though, which is the only reason I got 3rd with a 3:25.....lol


----------



## Kian (Mar 7, 2011)

JyH said:


> 3rd in BLD =S
> Everyone else DNF'd though, which is the only reason I got 3rd with a 3:25.....lol


 
Not everyone. You beat me


----------



## Dave Campbell (Mar 7, 2011)

Tim Reynolds said:


> 78 signed up, cool.



That's all? That is so 2009. 



Kian said:


> Can I do data entry so that we announce the wrong podium like at Toronto?



You will be glad to know it was not without its issues again this past weekend.



PatrickJameson said:


> Apparently Stachu went to Canada?



Yes, there was a player transaction involved. We sent Louis Cormier to Boston in exchange for Stachu, a first round Draft Pick and Future Considerations.

And lastly, when are you nerds coming (back) up to Toronto? Don't think I'm not including you in that, Patrick.


----------

